# Making Memories with Dad



## Marcher (Apr 23, 2015)

This year my dad and I spent time in August setting up our treestands. We sweated like crazy trimming limbs and keeping our access routes open and finished the prep work by Labor Day. We waited until the end of October to start hunting these spots and were rewarded on November 4th. My dad shot a big 8pt and I shot the biggest buck we got a picture of this year! He is 11pt. My dad just turned 70 years old in October and so I know these years of hunting with him are limited. Thankful and blessed to have had this past weekend to make memories that I will never forget!


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

2 great bucks. Congratulations guys! What an awesome day you will never forget!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on a AWESOME double !


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats on the hunt with your father. Memories made. What part of the state were you hunting?


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

That is awesome congrats to both of you. My father stopped hunting this year he is 74. I was bummed out when he told me. But the last 7 years he just went and sat with me during gun season because he was legally blind. So enjoy the time you have together and the hunting together. He stopped bow hunting after his eyes went bad. But when I shoot something I go get him and he helps me.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool to spend time with family in the field and be successful. And to take two bucks like those, awesome!


----------



## Marcher (Apr 23, 2015)

Pooch said:


> Congrats on the hunt with your father. Memories made. What part of the state were you hunting?


We hunt in the Southeastern part of the state. We usually get a number of good bucks that would score from 120-140 on our cameras but this buck is just a lot bigger than anything we have seen before!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the double header with your dad. and congrats on 2 great deer. most of us would be proud of either one of them. my dad passed when I was very young, and I never got to know him. but I'm making memories with my sons. I wouldn't even be hunting if not for my oldest son and his wife. spend as much time with him as you can. at his age you just never know how many yrs you have left, so make the best of them.
sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great pic, and great deer! You will cherish that pic for years I'm sure!


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Love seeing stories like this.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow that is a heck of a day!! Congrats to you and dad!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's story book stuff right there. As a new dad I can fully appreciate how special that is for you. Congrats on two fantastic deer and one great memory.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Nothing better than a successful hunt with pops! Congrats to the both of you, those are a couple great looking bucks!!


----------

